# Monoprice Polypropylene 2-way In-Wall Speakers Testing



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, guys. I'm a reviewer for HTshack and just wrapped up a test/review of one of the in-wall offerings from monoprice. Since I am "staff" for my efforts to do reviews there, I can't provide all the data here so please go to this link for the results. 

Monoprice Polypropylene 2-way In-Wall Speakers - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com



Overall, for $55/pair these aren't bad. Let's be real... what did you really expect for that price? 


- Erin


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I think you mean $55 each?

Love the monoprice...i have a 27" IPS in the cart right now i am considering.

Love the shack too ( tundraSQ over there)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nope. $55/pair. I triple checked when I bought them. Lol.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude, for $55.00 a pair, can anyone complain? I recall selling In Walls (13 year career) upwards of $1,750.00+ & come to a simple conclusion:
If the application isn't for Home Cinema applications - Mid to High Budget, invest as little as possible.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Nope. $55/pair. I triple checked when I bought them. Lol.


my mistake...the first page said $55each...but i guess that meant $55 each pair.

Anyone else think these would make AWESOME comps in car doors? The tweeters are on a swivel.


----------

